# First Hawaii trip $$$ Better be worth it!



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 22, 2019)

first Hawaii trip and it is proving to be extremely time consuming an expensive so far. Coming from the east coast. I tried my best to get rock bottom airline tickets. We will be on he Bg Island 4th of July week the on to Oahu. Got the exact resorts I wanted for the weeks we wanted but geese, it’s been time consuming and with fees etc. it’s costly. 

Anyone, HI veterans, care to share their typical expenses to Hawaii?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2019)

I try to avoid peak season. Airfare from NJ/NY during off peak between $600 and $800 in economy. A little higher for premium economy $800 to $1200. I normally fly United to Honolulu.

Airfare to Hawaii from the East coast (2018 thread) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/airfare-to-hawaii-from-the-east-coast.277340/

How Much Does It Cost to Fly to Hawaii? - https://www.valuepenguin.com/travel/how-much-does-it-cost-to-fly-to-hawaii
Best Time to Visit for Hawaii Deals in 2019 - https://beatofhawaii.com/best-time-to-visit-hawaii-deals/


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 22, 2019)

we spent a month last summer and our biggest expense was food, by far.  We love it and ate out once daily.  I'm frugal, but it adds up!  Rental cars were from priceline and airfare was paid with chase ultimate reward points in their portal.  I never found a great deal for our dates, prime summer on the weekends is hard.  If you can fly out midweek by adding on a few hotel nights, you can save airfare.

We bought our own snorkel gear because we like it a lot.  Used the free beach stuff at the resorts left by other guests.  Shopped at Costco.  We liked the go oahu card from costco a lot too. We wanted to do PCC and pearl harbor anyway, so the other activities were bonus.  We chose the catamaran trip and kualoa ranch tour other days.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2019)

I feel your pain, but living in the West, not near a 'gateway' city and going to Europe is the same sort of deal for us. Limit your dining out in higher end eateries. Cook in and picnic and limiting those Mai-Tai's will go a long way to holding costs within reason. Do what the locals do. Enjoy the beaches.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 22, 2019)

It's all money well spent.  Enjoy your trip!  We'll be on the Big Island a month after you.  Save me a Maitai or two. 

Dave


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 22, 2019)

I know it will be well worth it and a long time coming.  When we moved to Virginia 19 years ago my husband had just won a free trip to Hawaii that we passed on so that we could come to Virginia and open our own business. I told him the Hawaii trip he owed me is finally coming true 

I’m super excited that I was able to trade my low MF units for prime weeks in prime resorts


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2019)

The prices for flights has changed over the years. When we started going over ten years ago, it was about $1,500 round trip for my wife and I. Then after a couple years, it rose to slightly over $2,000. Over the last couple of years it has dropped again. Our Maui flights in January were $1,600.

We usually go at least twice a year and the last couple years we’ve made theee trips. One good thing is we usually get one free trip a year with miles. 

We wouldn’t keep going back if it wasn’t worth it.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 23, 2019)

Of course it's worth it, you're going to Hawaii.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 23, 2019)

davidvel said:


> Of course it's worth it, you're going to Hawaii.



I second this sentiment!

To the OP, you need to recognize that Hawaii is an expensive place - it's an island in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, so everything is more expensive - dining out, groceries, gas, activities, etc. Plan accordingly and don't be surprised when things cost more than you ever imagined they would. Others have offered ideas on how to save and economize, but I'm not a good source of information on how to pinch pennies in Hawaii, because we've never really tried to do that. It's our "happy place", so when we go we sorta do what we want to to do and don't really worry all that much about costs (within reason). But that is something you should think about - if this is a first time trip or maybe an only time trip - don't become so focused on saving and economizing that you compromise your experience too much. Of course, you don't want to be financially irresponsible or over-spend beyond your ability to afford it, but if this is a bucket-list type of trip, maybe consider if there are ways you can save in other areas of your life to give yourself a little more financial flexibility for this special trip.

We've been to Hawaii nine times over the last 27 years, but just got back from a 3.5 week trip that was our first in eight years. We had forgotten how much we really loved that place. We are setting up our timeshare ownership to facilitate at least three weeks every-other-year and may actually look at making it an every year trip. We're heading back in 2020 as a test of the every year approach.

If there is anywhere you want to try to find a way to treat yourself a little, Hawaii is certainly one of those places.


----------



## Dean (Mar 23, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> first Hawaii trip and it is proving to be extremely time consuming an expensive so far. Coming from the east coast. I tried my best to get rock bottom airline tickets. We will be on he Bg Island 4th of July week the on to Oahu. Got the exact resorts I wanted for the weeks we wanted but geese, it’s been time consuming and with fees etc. it’s costly.
> 
> Anyone, HI veterans, care to share their typical expenses to Hawaii?


We were there 3 weeks this past summer including 4th of July.  We aid $1300 pp for air from a smaller city on the east coast plus rental prices were higher than others we've done though reserving early and following websites did help.  It was worth it to us but I would have preferred to have gotten by a little cheaper since we had 15 people.


----------



## DAA (Mar 23, 2019)

We just got back from a three week trip to Hawaii. We spent a week on Kauai and two weeks in Maui. This was our 11th trip to the islands. In 1998 we did our first trip to Hawaii for our 25th wedding anniversary. Our three children also came with us. We loved it so much we returned every year for the next 8 years even though we live in CT. Then we stopped going and started to explore the Caribbean. In 2017 we returned to Hawaii visiting the Big Island for three weeks. It had been 10 years since we had been to Hawaii. It made us realize how much we love it. The Caribbean is really nice but Hawaii just has something special about it. Even though it is such a long trip to take, it is so worth it. All the islands are beautiful and it is a hard decision to choose which one we like the best. You will love it!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2019)

If you are not a Costco Member join. Costco has the cheapest gas by 50 cents to $1 per gallon. Food is expensive. So we normally only eat out once per day. Also check out the gift cards at Costco for various activities. Take a few re-useable grocery bags in your luggage. An insulated one makes a good picnic basket.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 23, 2019)

Costco was our saving grace on Maui, we bought our groceries there and when we were on that side of the island we filled up our tank.  As a saving tool, I saved prior to our trip $600 and bought a Costco gift card and used that for our trip.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 23, 2019)

We visit Hawaii 3-4x/year.  Here are some random thoughts:

1.  Reserve your rental car early -- and then keep checking the cost with various vendors.  The price will go down. 

2.  Costco is your friend.  Your first stop on any island. 

3.  The big-ticket, typical tourist activities are absurdly expensive.  Helicopter tours, snorkel boats, dinner cruises, and luaus are budget busters.  Decide upfront which of these activities are essential to your idea of a Hawaii vacation and ignore the rest.

4.  Our experience is that the high-end restaurants are inconsistent.  We have had expensive/good and expensive/mediocre dinners at the same restaurant during the same trip.  We have reduced fine dining to a minimal level; our restaurant dollars are better spent at home.  It is easy enough to sear ahi or grill steaks on the grills provided at a cost of about 20% of what the same dinner would cost in a restaurant.

5.  We bring our snorkel masks and snorkels and rent fins from Snorkel Bob (about $12/wk/pp).  Don't rent gear from your hotel.  If you don't have, you can buy good enough stuff at Costco; it's cheaper than renting.

5.  Hawaii is all about physical beauty and beaches -- both of which are free.


----------



## luvgoldns (Mar 23, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> first Hawaii trip and it is proving to be extremely time consuming an expensive so far. Coming from the east coast. I tried my best to get rock bottom airline tickets. We will be on he Bg Island 4th of July week the on to Oahu. Got the exact resorts I wanted for the weeks we wanted but geese, it’s been time consuming and with fees etc. it’s costly.
> 
> Anyone, HI veterans, care to share their typical expenses to Hawaii?



Hopefully your time-consuming planning to make it work out the way you want it to will prove to be worth it. For me, I actually love the time consuming process of planning; I think it's a lot of fun! Typical expenses are what they are; this is not the Outer Banks (which I also like, but I'm only talking about money right now). You are correct, from the east coast, Hawaii is far away...and it can be comparatively expensive (depending on how far outside of a major city you reside)...but it is Hawaii and there is nothing else like it on so many levels. The bottom line for those of us who have been there more than once is that the trip and ALL that goes into it is MORE than worth it! Every. Single. Time. Live Aloha!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 23, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> first Hawaii trip and it is proving to be extremely time consuming an expensive so far. Coming from the east coast. I tried my best to get rock bottom airline tickets. We will be on he Bg Island 4th of July week the on to Oahu. Got the exact resorts I wanted for the weeks we wanted but geese, it’s been time consuming and with fees etc. it’s costly.
> 
> Anyone, HI veterans, care to share their typical expenses to Hawaii?



What resorts will you be staying at?   Well I totally agree with the Costco/big box store recommendation to get a good supply of stuff that you will need when you get to or before you get to your timeshare.  We eat just about all of our breakfasts and lunches in the timeshare saving a great deal of money.  Also, having coffee and breakfast in the room is so convenient to start off your day rather than going out for breakfast.  Eating some dinners in the timeshare will also save quite a bit of money.  

On the Island of Hawaii you need a rental car.  However, we stay in Honolulu on the island of Oahu for many days without a car.  You can do the same if you are in Waikiki.  You may want to rent a car for a day to go to the North Shore.  That saves a great deal of money on the car rental as well as parking which can be $40/day.  Also, the traffic and parking can be a pain.  You can walk to many things in Honolulu or take THE BUS to save money.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 23, 2019)

Enjoy it. It will not be cheap, but it will be wonderful.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 23, 2019)

Consider getting an Alaska Airlines credit card. You pay $75 when approved, but you then get a companion ticket, so your 2nd ticket to Hawaii will only cost $125. They fly out of several east coast cities and all 4 of the main islands. 

https://secure.bankofamerica.com/applynow/welcome.go

Don't book the inter island flight with you mainland flight. If you have any American miles, you can book an inter island flight for 7,500 miles. Otherwise book it through Hawaiian Airlines.

Book the rental car through Costco or Discount Hawaii Car Rental: https://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/

Keep checking prices and cancel and rebook if they go down. You probably don't need a car if you're staying in Waikiki, but certainly will on the Big Island.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2019)

Re-reading your Title I wonder what are your expectations? We love Hawaii. Our travels are from a couple times in 12 months to once every 24 or so months. So we are relaxed there. Sometimes we might spend a day or 2 being lazy around the pool. Some days we are go, go, go from breakfast to Bedtime. It depends on what we want to do. We have learned to plan down days every 2nd to 3rd day. You will not see it all or do it all in 2 to 3 weeks. We have made 11 trips in 16 years. Two trips to the BI, 1 to Oahu, and the rest about evenly divided between Kauai and Maui. We have not done it all or seen it all. We tend to dine at Food Trucks or Hole-in-the-Wall places recommended by locals.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 23, 2019)

We are very fortunate as Hawaii has been very inexpensive for us. We had four weeks every year at an inexpensive timeshare we purchased for $500 per week and maintenance fees were from $350 to about $550,over the past 20 years. We can fly free on a space available basis about 20 minutes from us. We eat mainly at inexpensive restaurants or half priced deals,we get. Our largest cost after accommodations is car rental although next time we may use the bus for the first time. For years we had an employee of,a Hawaii based timeshare company who could get us a unit for Saturday if we called Friday and often at very low last minute rates. We could exchange our weeks for a two for one basis. Yes we were lucky but 20 years military service was not always easy.


----------



## BDMX2 (Mar 23, 2019)

We're east coasters going for our first visit around the same time, Big Island and Kauai.  We're big Disney fans and usually hit Orlando a few times a year, so to be honest Hawaii seems like a relative bargain without paying for theme park tickets!  Car rental is a corporate rate through my employer, so I have that going for us.  Not as dirt cheap as Orlando, where I usually find better deals than my corporate rate.    Most flights are on SWA, where we have a lot of points and a companion pass, a couple of legs are on Hawaiian, not rock bottom fares but not what I'd consider outrageous due to the "Southwest effect".  We're planning on dining in quite a bit since we're high maintenance eaters, which is why we like timesharing so much.  We're Costco members, so we're planning on hitting there for gas and some groceries.   The big thing that is getting me is the travel out there and back...quite the trek!  And I'm a bit concerned about the time change and being able to deal with that!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2019)

I have been to Hawaii 8 or 9 times over the last 20 years.  But this last trip I took in July, was at the height of the eruption and I went to Big Island.  I went specifically to see the eruption.  I have seen the volcano ooze but never really erupt.  So I thought I'd better go.  Well then I got air from Houston to Kona on AA for $125 one way.  It was crazy cheap.  So I HAD to go.  Timeshares were available.  It was a great last minute booking trip.  One I will remember forever.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 24, 2019)

As someone who lives in Honolulu,I had to add a few thoughts.  Lots of good suggestions already given, so I'll jump over those, and add a strong  recommendation to explore the islands you're visiting. Even on Oahu, get a car for at least part of your time and visit the North Shore, see the turtles on Turtle Beach, go to the Blow Hole past Diamond Head, snorkel at Hanauma Bay, hike Diamond Head, go to a Farmer's Market, just for fun.  I doubt that you will be able to go to the Pali Lookout because there were bad landslides on the Pali Hwy, but they are working hard to fix it, so that's a maybe.  The Big Island really requires a car because there is so much to see.  Get a good guidebook to help you pin down places you don't want to miss because the time goes by so fast.  The tourist activities are expensive, but exploring on your own doesn't cost much at all. (Another vote for Costco gas).  Avoid driving in rush hour on Oahu....it is pretty bad. While you're on Oahu, if you like to try new foods, you have a lot of variety to choose from at Ala Moana Shopping Center at the food court; its noisy so I like to take my lunch across the street and eat on the beach.  I wish I could play tour guide!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the tips! I wasn’t complaining just tired while planning the return flight and pinning down a few nights where we won’t be in a resort. So since m last post, I have booked the two nights we needed before we check in. I actually have done really well , from what I’m reading, financially and resort booking. I love planning but this has been my most extensive planning for any trip. Plus we’re leaving in two weeks for WDW so I was getting kinda burned out. Plus have to make sure our business back home is being taken care of . All is good!

Sit down now cause some of the scores I found might be shocking! ( I don’t know, you tell me)

Here’s what I have so far for my family of 4 for prime summer weeks:

Flights to Ca from east coast for ALL 4 of us = $107
Flights for Ca to Kona $187pp on American Airlines

2night stay using a few of our HICV points traded in RCI (we will waste 1night cause hotel was for a 3 ngt booking, still cheaper than anywhere else)  $279ish

4th of July holiday week: Hilton Kohala Resort $800

Flights from BI to Honolulu on SW $180using a companion fair w/SW

5ngts/6days @Hilton Hawaiian Village $800

7ngts/8days Marriott Ko’Olina Resort $600


I still need the car rental and return flights and possible hotel for return in Ca

I think I did pretty good considering it’s my first time planning something so big and I’m still fairly new to the TS game. And I might add that my goal for Marriott Ko’Olina for that exact week to bump up to the Honolulu week was found on my own searches and after about 6 months, it was like I had hit the lottery when I saw it on my computer screen that lovely morningonly two weeks ago!

And I must add that this trip will fall on both of my kids bdays and our daughter is turning 18 plus our anniversary is not far after so it’ll be great to celebrate all!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 28, 2019)

You have done great. Have a fun time. Glad it all came together. As for rental cars check Costco travel online. Also autoslash. Costco is also good for discount card for various activities on the Islands.


----------



## BDMX2 (Mar 28, 2019)

Great job on your planning!  Looks like it is coming together really well!  Great finds on the flights for sure!  We're using SWA points for the most part, and a couple of Hawaiian Air flights for inter-island Kona to Kauai and a leg on the way home Kauai to CA.  Thinking about switching to Hawaiian on the leg out to KOA since it might be more comfortable and I'm seeing some decent fares...not quite as great as your $187, though!  I'll have to do more poking around.



geist1223 said:


> As for rental cars check Costco travel online. Also autoslash. Costco is also good for discount card for various activities on the Islands.



Another tip for rental cars: check corporate rates if your/your spouse's employer have them and if they're available for personal use.  For us so far, the Costco rates can't beat my corporate rate with Enterprise, plus my corporate rate includes insurance coverage an 9 (yes, 9!) extra drivers.  We're traveling with my parents, so having them be able to drive the rental will be nice.

@geist1223 is the discount card something you pick up at Costco in HI?  Or something I can find online beforehand?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2019)

Excellent results!

Dave


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> It's all money well spent.  Enjoy your trip!  We'll be on the Big Island a month after you.  Save me a Maitai or two.
> 
> Dave


I fully expect to see a picture of you with a Kona Brewery beverage.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2019)

NiteMaire said:


> I fully expect to see a picture of you with a Kona Brewery beverage.



Definitely.  Or this, my favorite Hawaiian mixed drink. 

Dave


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 28, 2019)

Very impressive. Have a Great time with your family!
Share pictures if you can. Looks like fun.



Caligirlfrtx said:


> Thanks everyone for all the tips! I wasn’t complaining just tired while planning the return flight and pinning down a few nights where we won’t be in a resort. So since m last post, I have booked the two nights we needed before we check in. I actually have done really well , from what I’m reading, financially and resort booking. I love planning but this has been my most extensive planning for any trip. Plus we’re leaving in two weeks for WDW so I was getting kinda burned out. Plus have to make sure our business back home is being taken care of . All is good!
> 
> Sit down now cause some of the scores I found might be shocking! ( I don’t know, you tell me)
> 
> ...


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 28, 2019)

I believe you can only get the Hawaiian Activity Discount Cards in Hawaii but I could be wrong.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 28, 2019)

I just noticed one mistake that slipped by me... I did not notice until now that the hotel I booked on arrival for two nights until resort check in is far away from the airport,   When I booked, I saw it said 2 miles to airport but I didn't notice it was to Hilo, not Kona.  But we did want to spend those first nights near the Volcano National park area. I was over zealous. It'll be okay, hubby likes to drive


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I just noticed one mistake that slipped by me... I did not notice until now that the hotel I booked on arrival for two nights until resort check in is far away from the airport,   When I booked, I saw it said 2 miles to airport but I didn't notice it was to Hilo, not Kona.  But we did want to spend those first nights near the Volcano National park area. I was over zealous. It'll be okay, hubby likes to drive


You should still be able to change that, unless you prepaid with no cancellation.

We have done the drive from the Kona airport to Volcano the day of arrival.  It's brutal (well not really but after a 5 hour plane ride not fun) but can be done.  Our problem was that our plane was late arriving and we barely got to Volcano in time for our dinner reservation.

What you might also think about doing is find a place in Volcano Village, or even at the park, for those two nights.  It won't be as long a drive as it would be to Hilo, and you'll be closer to the park.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2019)

And if you are staying in Volcano Village, or even in the park, try to have dinner at the Kilauea Lodge.  You need reservations.  It's been sold since the last time we were there, but from what I hear it's still wonderful.  That was always our place to stay (and eat) when we were on the Big Island and would spend a few nights in Volcano Village.

This is their new website:
https://highwaywestvacations.com/properties/kilauea-lodge


----------



## lauramiddl (Mar 28, 2019)

My only experience has been on Maui but maybe these tips will help:

We found that if we purchased groceries that were on sale the prices were more like regular prices at home (we were already Safeway club members and joined Food Land by just giving over our home phone number)

Rented car through Costco but buying food from grocery store worked better for us.

Became experts on best poke deals (foodland for us)

Bought some great souvenirs at costco (t-shirts and candy) and consignment store (Hawaiian shirt and cookbook)

Enjoyed lots of "cheap eats" places, take out or happy hours

As others have suggested, do allow for some splurging. We had some great meals out and went on an amazing snorkle/whale watching tour.  You only live once!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2019)

lauramiddl said:


> My only experience has been on Maui but maybe these tips will help:
> 
> We found that if we purchased groceries that were on sale the prices were more like regular prices at home (we were already Safeway club members and joined Food Land by just giving over our home phone number)
> 
> ...


These pretty much will all apply on the Big Island as well.

Since you are staying in the Waikoloa Resort area your grocery shopping choices are limited.  You could make a stop at Costco on your way back from Volcano, but we found even as a family of four, the quantities were too large.  We do buy chocolate covered mac nuts there, and ship them home to be given out to friends.  We also buy our sunscreen there.   For grocery shopping in your area there is an Island Gourmet in the Queen's Shops.  Their prices might be a bit higher, but we loved their selection on some items. They have great poke, and also a nice selection of prepared meats.  If you want a more full service grocery store there is one up the hill in Waikoloa Village, the Waikoloa Village Market.  Neither of them have any discount programs.

We usually get a rental through Costco, then register it with AutoSlash.  AutoSlash will monitor your rental and notify you when they find a lower price.  At that point you can take the lower price, or not.

When eating out you can sometimes save by eating earlier, using Happy Hour menus, etc.  Check Groupon, sometimes they have deals for restaurants.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 28, 2019)

Duplicate


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 28, 2019)

If you or your SO is active or retired Military/Reserves/Guard/DOD civilian employee then check out Kilauea Military Camp. They have 1 to 3 Bedroom cabins with kitchens.  They have a Cafeteria that is open to all.


----------



## DianeG (Mar 29, 2019)

Foodland at the Mauna Lani does offer a discount program. It’s in the marketplace of the next resort over, just north of the Waikoloa Beach resort. I do prefer the KTA up the hill at Waikoloa Village, and the Saturday markets up in Waimea on Saturdays for produce.


----------



## DianeG (Mar 29, 2019)

You’ll be fine in Hilo, just make sure it has AC - you will really need it!
Look up the inland cross-Island route from the airport direct to Hilo - it’s the absolute shortest route. It’s referred to as the Saddle Road, but it’s the new Daniel K Inouye Highway. From the airport, it will take less than 2 hours, and it’s an easy and straight drive for the most part - it’s also fast, so please go with the flow on this one, as locals and many tourists do count on this road for a quick journey.
Coming back, to get to the Hilton, choose either one of the coastal routes:
The southern route is longer and crosses through the Kau’u and Kona Districts. Punalu’u Balery is over-rated IMO, and the single-lane traffic on Highway 11 to cross Kona end-to-end is not pleasant. It only opens to a two-lane just before the Walmart, when coming in from the south.
Better for you, I think, would be to take the Hamakua Coast road. You can plan on a quick stop at Akaka Falls and at the Waipi’o Valley overlook. You’ll be doing a quick pass through Waimea, which would allow you to stop for groceries at the big Foodland store there (with really good choices and discounts).
The south Kona attractions (Greenwell coffee farm visit (free), Pu'uhonua o Honaunau National Park, the Painted Church (small donation), cacao farm (free to stop in, fee for visit), Daughters of Hawaii Thrift Store, Donkey Balls, Sea Gypsy Gelato, etc.) can more pleasantly be done as a day trip IMO. Your Volcanoes Park pass will also allow you entry to Pu'uhonua o Honaunau (within 7 days.)
Btw, in Hilo, pick up a cooler at Walmart or Sears - you will be using it the whole time.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2019)

DianeG said:


> Foodland at the Mauna Lani does offer a discount program. It’s in the marketplace of the next resort over, just north of the Waikoloa Beach resort. I do prefer the KTA up the hill at Waikoloa Village, and the Saturday markets up in Waimea on Saturdays for produce.


That must be new since the last time we were on the Big Island (the Foodland at Mauna Lani I mean).  Or else we just never checked there for groceries.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2019)

DianeG said:


> . Punalu’u Balery is over-rated IMO


Lilikoi malasadas.............................not over rated


----------



## aland0524 (Mar 29, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I still need the car rental


Have you looked at checking out Autoslash.com for getting a car rental?  They have significantly better rates than even Costco.  You put in your request and they will monitor various companies' rates for you up till the time you leave.  Just make sure you reserve with an option to cancel at any time (meaning, don't pay for anything upfront!) without any cost.  They'll sometimes have a "pay now" and "pay later" option displayed but ignore "pay now" because your rate will continue to get better and better the closer you get to your trip.  But this way, you lock in a good rate now that can only get better.


----------



## DianeG (Mar 29, 2019)

The Foodland at Mauna Lani has been there for years, it’s at the opposite end of the Marketplace from Tommy Bahamas. They have a Makai discount card, that you could use for discounts (based on your phone number, so quick to set up the first time that you go through the check-out.)


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2019)

DianeG said:


> The Foodland at Mauna Lani has been there for years, it’s at the opposite end of the Marketplace from Tommy Bahamas. They have a Makai discount card, that you could use for discounts (based on your phone number, so quick to set up the first time that you go through the check-out.)


I am familiar with the Marketplace. There used to be a wonderful nail salon there. Sadly it had closed the last time we visited.  I do remember a market, just didn't remember it was a Foodland.  We would shop at either Island Gourmet or the Waikaloa Village Market.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 29, 2019)

I live in utah so I don't have to go as far.  I own in Hawaii so I've had my share of experience.  Costco.  Buy your food and alcohol there.  Oahu we ate out a little more because our kitchen was so small.  I own on Maui and kauai. Buy gas at costco.  Use costco, Hawaii discount car rental or auto slash to get good car rental rates.  

I always buy the Hawaii revealed book for each island. Have fun.  My favorite great on Oahu is matsumoto shaved ice, get the beans.  And on  the big island is the punaluu bakery.  You can sometimes get their sweet bread at Wal-Mart or costco.  I like the kona brewery.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 29, 2019)

Almost forgot Rainbow Drive-In on Kapahulu Avenue for a local experience for lunch in Honolulu. We walked there from The Modern Honolulu. Walked through town to get there. Then along the Canal coming back.


----------



## aland0524 (Mar 29, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Almost forgot Rainbow Drive-In on Kapahulu Avenue for a local experience for lunch in Honolulu. We walked there from The Modern Honolulu


Go to Rainbow Drive-In after walking up Diamond Head and back!  (Will need car though unless you know how to take public transport.)  This place was just featured on TV in a scene on the new Magnum P.I. show!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 29, 2019)

We used the Bus to go to Diamond Head.Hiked up to the Rim. Then used the Bus to return. Seniors and Retired military get an all day Pass for $2.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 30, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Lilikoi malasadas.............................not over rated



I agree. We love their white sweet bread so much we take an extra suitcase home with us.  The kids will love turkey sandwiches and pog.  Makes the best French toast ever.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 3, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> ...
> Anyone, HI veterans, care to share their typical expenses to Hawaii?


For us .... the biggest significant cost is the rental car.
Our room is timeshare so its paid in advance.
We generally eat in. Especially for breakfast. Many Times we'll make a picnic for lunch.
If we eat out we don't eat at the fancy places that everyone's raving about.
We do pick Maui Tacos or L&L (or one of the other island style eateries)
If we plan to eat out many times we'll make it a lunch then have snacks on the lanai for dinner.
When we shop for food, we shop for what's on sale. We have a Safeway/Von's card as well as a Makai card from Foodland.
We did go to Mama's a LONG time ago for lunch way back when the prices were reasonable. We'd never dump $300 for dinner there.
Don't care how great everyone says the food is.
So we don't tend to spend significantly more on food that we do at home (but that is currently in central California).

If we buy activities, we usually package them with a timeshare presentation to significantly reduce the cost.

Usually the biggest bill that we have is for air from the dive shop.
YMMV


----------



## richardrose (Apr 27, 2019)

I might mention that the pacific is the largest , by far, ocean in the world, taking up 1/3 of the earth, and hawaii in in the middle of it, so you fly very far. About 7 hours from la or san francisco. Do like i do, say im going to europe, i fly to nyc and stay for a day or to then onward. First of all it breaks up a overly long trip, 2nd i get cheaper prices to europe. Works the same if you buy your flight on west coast.


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2019)

richardrose said:


> I might mention that the pacific is the largest , by far, ocean in the world, taking up 1/3 of the earth, and hawaii in in the middle of it, so you fly very far. About 7 hours from la or san francisco. Do like i do, say im going to europe, i fly to nyc and stay for a day or to then onward. First of all it breaks up a overly long trip, 2nd i get cheaper prices to europe. Works the same if you buy your flight on west coast.


Terminal to Terminal direct flights are usually around 5.5 & 5.75 hrs from either going and a little quicker returning.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 28, 2019)

It's worth it if you do it right in terms of sightseeing/ activities. We live in NY and he biggest expenses for us were the airfare and rental car and the condo rental we did in between our timeshare exchanges. We ate in almost the whole time, but food is still expensive. Most things you can do for free or minimal cost. We did attend a Luau, Not our kind of food/entertainment, but you have to do it once they say.

What we did splurge on was a tour up top Mauna Kea on the Big Island. Best experience ever! Worth every penny!

Oh- and a tour boat out on the Napali Coast on Kauai.

Checked out Pearl Harbor while awaiting our red eye flight back to NY.

Oh, and my husband went on an ATV excursion in the mud. (To each his own. LOL!)

We went to The Big Island and Kauai for 21 days. Our son was with us also. I think he was around 12.

Did I mention the $800 prescription snorkel masks we brought with us? We loved snorkeling but now they sit in the closet collecting dust and our eye prescriptions have long since changed. I heard we could have rented prescription masks at some of the beaches that would have been good enough. Live and learn for our next life.

Including everything I could think of I think that trip cost us $8000 if I recall. And this was like 20 years ago.


----------



## silentg (Apr 28, 2019)

Go and have fun we did, and would go again hopefully


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 28, 2019)

Don't know how you can complain about costs with those great timeshare exchanges. I am in the midst of planning my 12th in 20 years trip to Maui. (12 is to all islands.)The springboard of which started with a $79 one way ticket on Southwest.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 28, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Don't know how you can complain about costs with those great timeshare exchanges. I am in the midst of planning my 12th in 20 years trip to Maui. (12 is to all islands.)The springboard of which started with a $79 one way ticket on Southwest.


I’m not complaining about costs, simply stating that it’s been the most time consuming and costly trip I’ve put together. As a matter of fact, I think I did pretty good for my first Hawaii trip. I am super stoked about my exchanges. Im not a complainer in anything I do. I was just asking for tips since we’ve never been there.


----------



## klpca (Apr 28, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I’m not complaining about costs, simply stating that it’s been the most time consuming and costly trip I’ve put together. As a matter of fact, I think I did pretty good for my first Hawaii trip. I am super stoked about my exchanges. Im not a complainer in anything I do. I was just asking for tips since we’ve never been there.


Back in 2015 we did a big family trip that turned into my most complicated trip from a planning perspective. My husband and I paid for everything - including everyone's flights. I went early and met my daughter (#3) who was flying from New Zealand to Kauai (she had gone to Europe for 2 months, then to Australia, then to New Zealand), that was two legs for her, and one for me. Then DD#3 and I flew from Kauai to the Big Island - 2 more legs, and met my DD#1 who was flying in from DC - 2 legs, and my husband - 1 leg. Next the four of us flew to Maui (4 more legs) and met my daughter (#2) and her husband - two more legs. Then of course everyone flew home - 7 legs. So a total of 6 people, 21 legs. In addition to keeping everything straight from a scheduling standpoint, some tickets were on Alaska and some were on Hawaiian, and a couple were on American. No one was on a linked PNR.  Some were cash and some were miles. It was a crazy, stressful mess, but an excellent trip. After that I decided that all future family trips should be driving distance.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 28, 2019)

klpca said:


> Back in 2015 we did a big family trip that turned into my most complicated trip from a planning perspective. My husband and I paid for everything - including everyone's flights. I went early and met my daughter (#3) who was flying from New Zealand to Kauai (she had gone to Europe for 2 months, then to Australia, then to New Zealand), that was two legs for her, and one for me. Then DD#3 and I flew from Kauai to the Big Island - 2 more legs, and met my DD#1 who was flying in from DC - 2 legs, and my husband - 1 leg. Next the four of us flew to Maui (4 more legs) and met my daughter (#2) and her husband - two more legs. Then of course everyone flew home - 7 legs. So a total of 6 people, 21 legs. In addition to keeping everything straight from a scheduling standpoint, some tickets were on Alaska and some were on Hawaiian, and a couple were on American. No one was on a linked PNR.  Some were cash and some were miles. It was a crazy, stressful mess, but an excellent trip. After that I decided that all future family trips should be driving distance.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

klpca said:


> Back in 2015 we did a big family trip that turned into my most complicated trip from a planning perspective. My husband and I paid for everything - including everyone's flights. I went early and met my daughter (#3) who was flying from New Zealand to Kauai (she had gone to Europe for 2 months, then to Australia, then to New Zealand), that was two legs for her, and one for me. Then DD#3 and I flew from Kauai to the Big Island - 2 more legs, and met my DD#1 who was flying in from DC - 2 legs, and my husband - 1 leg. Next the four of us flew to Maui (4 more legs) and met my daughter (#2) and her husband - two more legs. Then of course everyone flew home - 7 legs. So a total of 6 people, 21 legs. In addition to keeping everything straight from a scheduling standpoint, some tickets were on Alaska and some were on Hawaiian, and a couple were on American. No one was on a linked PNR.  Some were cash and some were miles. It was a crazy, stressful mess, but an excellent trip. After that I decided that all future family trips should be driving distance.



Sounds like you'd need to come home to get some rest after all that!  Was it a great trip?

I'm starting planning our next trip to Hawaii, for Summer 2020.  (Can't remember how many there have been in my lifetime - probably over forty at this point, not counting the years I lived there.)  So far I have two timeshare weeks back to back on two islands.  Thinking of adding a third stop for a few days on Oahu just to "check in" with my old stomping grounds.  I'm hoping the repairs are completed at the Arizona Memorial by then, so we can see it again. Hawaii never gets old, and I figure I'll save money when I get home. 

Dave


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m trying to bring the cost of the car rental down in Oahu. We’re there from July 9-19 but will be @Hilton in Honolulu for the first 5 days. Thinking I possibly can get away with no car for those days? We do want to visit the historical war monuments and things like that. My kids LOVE history, we all do. Then after that, I’m thinking for the rest of the Ko Olina stay, we can get a car. Wondering if that’s logical?


----------



## klpca (Apr 28, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I’m trying to bring the cost of the car rental down in Oahu. We’re there from July 9-19 but will be @Hilton in Honolulu for the first 5 days. Thinking I possibly can get away with no car for those days? We do want to visit the historical war monuments and things like that. My kids LOVE history, we all do. Then after that, I’m thinking for the rest of the Ko Olina stay, we can get a car. Wondering if that’s logical?


How much will it save you? I love the convenience of being able to pick up and go places. For me, it would have to save $300 before I'd give up the convenience of a car, but ymmv.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I’m trying to bring the cost of the car rental down in Oahu. We’re there from July 9-19 but will be @Hilton in Honolulu for the first 5 days. Thinking I possibly can get away with no car for those days? We do want to visit the historical war monuments and things like that. My kids LOVE history, we all do. Then after that, I’m thinking for the rest of the Ko Olina stay, we can get a car. Wondering if that’s logical?



If you're staying at the Hilton in Waikiki, you'll have lots of transportation nearby.  There are tour buses that go to Pearl Harbor.  I'd suggest calling the concierge at the Hilton and asking about how to get to PH from there.  As to the rental car itself, you may find renting a car for the day isn't that expensive - check out pickup locations in Waikiki, (not from the airport), and see if rates are lower.  I've used the location at "Waikiki Discovery Bay" on Ala Moana Blvd a few times, and it worked great.  You can walk there from the HHV.  I'd also suggest double-checking Discount Hawaii Car Rental for Waikiki pickup locations, and see how rates are.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Sounds like you'd need to come home to get some rest after all that!  Was it a great trip?
> 
> I'm starting planning our next trip to Hawaii, for Summer 2020.  (Can't remember how many there have been in my lifetime - probably over forty at this point, not counting the years I lived there.)  So far I have two timeshare weeks back to back on two islands.  Thinking of adding a third stop for a few days on Oahu just to "check in" with my old stomping grounds.  I'm hoping the repairs are completed at the Arizona Memorial by then, so we can see it again. Hawaii never gets old, and I figure I'll save money when I get home.
> 
> Dave


It was one of our best trips ever - highly recommend three islands over three weeks! You should go for it!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

klpca said:


> It was one of our best trips ever - highly recommend three islands over three weeks! You should go for it!



We definitely will.  It'll be a four-night hotel stay at the Hale Koa in Waikiki (great place for those with military benefits, on the beach right next to the Hilton Hawaiian Village.)  Still too soon to book nights there, but it's on the calendar.  That will mean leaving Kauai on Saturday, hopping over to Oahu, and flying home from there on Wednesday.  Since this will be my first real trip after I retire, I plan to milk it for all its worth. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 28, 2019)

If the OP wants to do a tour with a particular tour operator or go to a certain Luau or make reservations at a particular restaurant, check online or with a concierge before you leave how far in advance you need to make reservations so you will not be disappointed if it books up days or even weeks in advance and you are no longer there.

This even happened to us on Molokai with few tourists visiting there and in Oahu and Maui too but they had more choices that were doing similar excursions and we still could go.

I always like to go when it is a clear and sunny day but that isn’t always the case.  They will not go if it isn’t safe to go.

Your trip to Hawaii will be great and thank you for your service.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 28, 2019)

We've found that Costco car rentals are the least expensive for Hawaii.  Just keep checking right up until the time you leave.  The prices usually drop a lot two or three weeks before date of booking. With Costco you can book, cancel, and rebook when rates drop.  Very convenient.  Dropping rate may not hold true for around 4th of July but it is worth a try. You could also try AutoSlash.  We've used them also.  The only problem with them is you have to pay up front, but if you cancel you get a full refund if it is at least one week before the scheduled rental.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 28, 2019)

itchyfeet said:


> We've found that Costco car rentals are the least expensive for Hawaii.  Just keep checking right up until the time you leave.  The prices usually drop a lot two or three weeks before date of booking. With Costco you can book, cancel, and rebook when rates drop.  Very convenient.  Dropping rate may not hold true for around 4th of July but it is worth a try. You could also try AutoSlash.  We've used them also.  The only problem with them is you have to pay up front, but if you cancel you get a full refund if it is at least one week before the scheduled rental.


I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of parking rates in Honolulu. Don't know about fees for Ko-Olina exchanger.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 28, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of parking rates in Honolulu. Don't know about fees for Ko-Olina exchanger.


Exchangers don't pay parking fees (on the 1st vehicle).


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 28, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I’m trying to bring the cost of the car rental down in Oahu. We’re there from July 9-19 but will be @Hilton in Honolulu for the first 5 days. Thinking I possibly can get away with no car for those days? We do want to visit the historical war monuments and things like that. My kids LOVE history, we all do. Then after that, I’m thinking for the rest of the Ko Olina stay, we can get a car. Wondering if that’s logical?



We were at the Hilton in Waikiki in late February and just rented a car for one day. National Car Rental has a facility right in the Hilton Hawaiian Village and they keep their cars in the Hilton parking garage. We just reserved a mid-size or something like that, but got a Range Rover convertible for only $65 all taxes included. Be sure to reserve the car in advance and use the Hilton Hawaiian Village as the pick-up/drop-off point. In that one day rental, we went to Pearl Harbor, drove over to se KoOlina, and then drove all the way around the island to the north shore and back down by Koko Head. Still got back to Waikiki in time for dinner. By doing the one day rental, we avoided an overnight and paying the Hilton parking charge. When we went over to Duke's in central Waikiki for dinner one night, we took Uber there and back.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 28, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> We were at the Hilton in Waikiki in late February and just rented a car for one day. National Car Rental has a facility right in the Hilton Hawaiian Village and they keep their cars in the Hilton parking garage. We just reserved a mid-size or something like that, but got a Range Rover convertible for only $65 all taxes included. Be sure to reserve the car in advance and use the Hilton Hawaiian Village as the pick-up/drop-off point. In that one day rental, we went to Pearl Harbor, drove over to se KoOlina, and then drove all the way around the island to the north shore and back down by Koko Head. Still got back to Waikiki in time for dinner. By doing the one day rental, we avoided an overnight and paying the Hilton parking charge. When we went over to Duke's in central Waikiki for dinner one night, we took Uber there and back.


Thank you so much! You answer the question forgot to ask, I was wondering if Hilton had a rental onsite


----------



## cerralee (Apr 30, 2019)

Recently returned from a four week visit to Honolulu. Some of the timeshares we stayed at offered free parking or a reasonable weekly rate. We had to fill in a few days at resorts around the Hilton Hawaii village and found parking was expensive and inconvenient.  We signed up with Lyft and made several trips for under $10 each way to local places. That included a decent tip.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Nov 29, 2019)

artringwald said:


> Consider getting an Alaska Airlines credit card. You pay $75 when approved, but you then get a companion ticket, so your 2nd ticket to Hawaii will only cost $125. They fly out of several east coast cities and all 4 of the main islands.
> 
> https://secure.bankofamerica.com/applynow/welcome.go
> 
> ...



Have you, or anyone else ever had an issue with discount car rental?

Just looked for prices and for 2 weeks in November 2020 for a mid size car they are about $800 total
Costco is about $200 more


----------



## Luanne (Nov 29, 2019)

Gypsy65 said:


> Have you, or anyone else ever had an issue with discount car rental?
> 
> Just looked for prices and for 2 weeks in November 2020 for a mid size car they are about $800 total
> Costco is about $200 more


I've always heard good things about Discount Car Rental, but whenever I tried to book with them they could never beat the price I got through Costco.  Currently though I've been getting the best rates with AutoSlash.  I'll book a reservation through Costco, then register it with AutoSlash so that they monitor and notify me when a lower price is found.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Nov 29, 2019)

I just booked a Jeep with the discount company 

Can’t yet register with auto slash, dates don’t go far enough yet for our travel time

Will check that as well as Costco in the next few months

Thanks for the info


----------



## Luanne (Nov 29, 2019)

Gypsy65 said:


> I just booked a Jeep with the discount company
> 
> Can’t yet register with auto slash, dates don’t go far enough yet for our travel time
> 
> ...


I think you will find that as the time gets closer rates will drop.  I first booked our SUV for Maui for March 2020 in late August this year.  Rate for two weeks was $817.  Most current rate is $720.  I expect it to drop a few more times before our trip.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 30, 2019)

Agree with vacationtime1.  We bought snorkeling masks from amazon, the full mask kind.  They pack easy.  Don't even use fins, I look like an idiot trying to go backwards in the water.  Use your park pass both islands really have cool national parks or monuments.  We always buy most of our food and alcohol at costco.  Panululu bakery in the big island is to die for and the bread makes very good French toast and sandwiches.  I always bring a carryon that I feel with bread to bring back.  Buy the Hawaii revealed book for both islands, you can get them on amazon.


----------



## Henry M. (Dec 1, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> I look like an idiot trying to go backwards in the water.



It is a lot easier and safer to put your fins on in the water. You also avoid all the sand getting trapped in your fins. Just walk in and put them on while you float.



> Panululu bakery in the big island



That would be the Punalu'u Bake Shop.


----------

